# Snipety-snip for Harry



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww poor Harry; Oliver feels your pain







to Emma I know you'll need them


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL! Thanks Tracey!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have not had to deal with that Emma. Just wanted to send many good thoughts to that sweet boy! He should recover quickly. Hugs to Harry...

And of course my boyz (neutered) send their deepest sympathy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I know how you feel Harry but step away from the window. It ain't going to be that bad. Get well buddy!!

Hooch


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww....It's ok Harry...Jester feels your pain since he just got snipped yesterday. It is much harder on us Moms to leave them! Try not to worry too much. He will do just fine. Jester is doing better today already!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh great, glad to hear your boy Jester is doing well...I'm sure they can sympathize with each other!!

Hooch...its ok, Ive talked him down from the windowsil now...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

good thought coming Harrys way!! you will be amazed how fast he bounces back!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Run Harry.......Run for "their" life.

Prayers and hugs

beth, moose and angel


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

My hubby had the 'snippety snip' today!!!!! he is currently a bit sore and sorry on the couch right now!


Hugs to Harry!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Good luck, Harry!! Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Harry. It will be ok Mom, he will probably be back to normal in about 10 days. I have never had a dog with the testicle issue so I dont know how much that entails. Hopefully not much longer. Now back away from the window Harry and come get your treat.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

awe poor Harry, after all he's been through already this year. You're doing the right thing though, it could get nasty for him if you don't. Shame for him..................just cringe at the thought


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Get Well fast Harry - there's flyballs to chase big boy!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Poor Harry.  Sending prayers that way, and hoping everything goes ok.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Good luck to Harry!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a German Shepherd that had an undescended testicle. The vet had me wait a year to see if it would drop on its own, but it never did.

This surgery was done 13 years ago, so I am not sure if it has changed. He actually had two incisions, one where the good testicle was, and a good size one on his abdomin. The surgery was the equivilent of a female spay (that's what they told me when they gave me the bill!)

He did have to stay over night, and keep him calm the first few days. He was not even home five minutes when he jumped over the love seat! So he was not too uncomfortable. Other than the incision, the only other thing I noticed was for the first week he had to go out and pee more frequently, even through the night.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ahh he'll be fine boyd had one of them that was the only reason we had him castrated!! i think it depends on where they find it, they struggled to find boyds and they had to create quite a big insision but it wasnt too bad the first couple of days he was a bit groggy after that he soon wanted to go out and play!! hope all goes well Tilly will have to give him lots of cuddles!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had a couple of cats with an undescended testicle. The surgery is, of course, more invasive than a regular neuter. It just depends on how hard it is to find as to the recovery process. Still usually more like a neuter than a spay for recovery time. Will be thinking about Harry & hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Dusty had to go through this also! Like it was said it was more like a spay. Dusty wanted to lick lick lick so we had to really keep a close eye on him but everything turned out fine! Good luck Harry!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope all went well with Harry. Update us when you can. My first golden had the same problem with the testicle and he did fine. No problems whatsover. So I am sure Harry will do fine. Like Cindy said, its always worse on the moms. Hang in there but let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope all went well with Harry and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

he will be fine, but, nothing leaves my house unneutered, so I'm used to it by now. I have dropped off dozens of fosters for spays and neuters, I really don't think twice about it now.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Taz Monkey said:


> he will be fine, but, nothing leaves my house unneutered, so I'm used to it by now. I have dropped off dozens of fosters for spays and neuters, I really don't think twice about it now.


ooh I know it is very routine and there is no need to worry but I think because its really not something I want doing it makes it worse...I know I HAVE to because of his retained testicle but I really don't WANT him to have to have it done. There is a slightly different way of thinking over here I believe...in the fact that not everything that moves needs castrating...I understand with your serious dog overpopulation why it IS more common in the US, but other than his retained testicle I find it entirely unnecessary for Harry...I hope he doesn't change in anyway. One of my main worries actually is that he may be prone to putting on more weight, he is always hungry enough as it is, nevermind if we have to cut his food down...!

I've just dropped him off...it all went fine, all the nurses recognised him from his recent poisoning ordeal and gave him lots of extra fusses...she also gave me three price estimates depending in where exactly they find his lost ball...the highest was £364....($741 USD) I nearly was the one needing medical treatment...geeeeeez....lets all hope that ball isnt far away!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Hugs and kisses from Gabby and Gracie :smooch::smooch::smooch:and a manly shake paw and pat on back from Oliver . Ollie was done cause I always planned on having more (just had to twist Andys arm) and with his nervousness he was never going to be shown again, also Andy said the only way I could have another Golden was if it was darker in colour and a bitch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You did the right thing. It decreases the chances of cancer, too.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ooh I know it is very routine and there is no need to worry but I think because its really not something I want doing it makes it worse...I know I HAVE to because of his retained testicle but I really don't WANT him to have to have it done. There is a slightly different way of thinking over here I believe...in the fact that not everything that moves needs castrating...I understand with your serious dog overpopulation why it IS more common in the US, but other than his retained testicle I find it entirely unnecessary for Harry...I hope he doesn't change in anyway. One of my main worries actually is that he may be prone to putting on more weight, he is always hungry enough as it is, nevermind if we have to cut his food down...!
> 
> I've just dropped him off...it all went fine, all the nurses recognised him from his recent poisoning ordeal and gave him lots of extra fusses...she also gave me three price estimates depending in where exactly they find his lost ball...the highest was £364....($741 USD) I nearly was the one needing medical treatment...geeeeeez....lets all hope that ball isnt far away!


Oh, Emma....here's praying for 'near balls' for you and especially Harry....you had me laughing with that last line.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully he won't come home barking Saprano. LOL. good luck boy!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

The boy is home! Im really pleased that they found the other ball quite close so they only actually went in through the original incision...so I guess it was very similar to a normal castration. He was so excited to see us, he does this weird thing when he is super happy...his lips go right up and he shows all his teeth in a rather menacing smile! Apparently he did this everytime a vet or nurse walked by his kennel! Tilly was rather pleased to see him! Its like an animal Hospital in my house right now...Harry with his big cone-head and Tilly with 3 feet all bandaged up! 


The only problem...we were told to keep him on LEAD ONLY walks for TEN DAYS!! Oooh my gawd....those words struck the fear of god in me...he is used to 2 hours free running everyday (and he really really runs!) This is gonna be fun...I can't imagine what he is gonna be like after a few days...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

woo hoo Harry's home,


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great to hear Harry is ok, and they found the missing jewel, he's gonna be really bored now if he can't go out.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Emma, I am sooooo glad Harry is home and the "lost ball" was found so quickly! Give him (and Til too) big hugs from us here! I just love the pic of Harry sitting in the window!

Hugs
Lynn, Sunny and Jazz


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad Harry is home and doing fine! Jester wasn't quite himself yesterday but seems to be back to normal today (2 days after the snip). I'm sure Harry is as happy to be home as you are to have him there!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ooh I know it is very routine and there is no need to worry but I think because its really not something I want doing it makes it worse...I know I HAVE to because of his retained testicle but I really don't WANT him to have to have it done. There is a slightly different way of thinking over here I believe...in the fact that not everything that moves needs castrating...I understand with your serious dog overpopulation why it IS more common in the US, but other than his retained testicle I find it entirely unnecessary for Harry...I hope he doesn't change in anyway. One of my main worries actually is that he may be prone to putting on more weight, he is always hungry enough as it is, nevermind if we have to cut his food down...!
> 
> I've just dropped him off...it all went fine, all the nurses recognised him from his recent poisoning ordeal and gave him lots of extra fusses...she also gave me three price estimates depending in where exactly they find his lost ball...the highest was £364....($741 USD) I nearly was the one needing medical treatment...geeeeeez....lets all hope that ball isnt far away!


 
I understand that the UK is far different from the US. I don't think the neutering will have any negative effects on him, and I haven't heard of any cases of males gaining weight, only females, so I'm sure he'll be fine, and from all the exercise he and Tilly get running around, I'm sure it won't be an issue. Glad everything went well!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Harry made it thought OK..and that they found his lost ball
Hugs and kisses to Harry


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So glad to hear that all went well, Emma. Glad Harry is home and doing well. But oh what fun you will have trying to keep him on lead. The first few days should be fine but good luck after that. LOL!!!! Just glad he is home and doing well.


----------

